# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day Everone

## ArchiCivil

G'day my name is Abdul and I'm 33 years old, studying design at the moment and hope I will contribute positively in the forum. 
Regards

----------


## OBBob

> G'day my name is Abdul and I'm 33 years old, studying design at the moment and hope I will contribute positively in the forum. 
> Regards

  Welcome Abdul... house design?

----------


## ArchiCivil

Thanks mate, 
residential and commercial  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

